# November 1984 (Saint Tropez > Aerolite > Tech 265)



## SchwinnWins (Feb 17, 2020)

Before and after. 
About this bike: This company was mass-produced in Taiwan and sold in department stores, having a few to make it to bike shops.
If any of you know more about these or have any cool magazines, I would be delighted. If you have one of those translucent strap-on frame pieces for the Aerolites for aerodynamics to race them, I would like to see those too. I have only seen them in catalog pages.


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 17, 2020)

These were sold thru a distributor 'Fred Wilkins co.' out of New Jersey in the 80's.
  Thru bike shops only. I still have lit and price lists.
Cheeper bike yes but decent quality.


----------



## SchwinnWins (Feb 18, 2020)

detroitbike said:


> These were sold thru a distributor 'Fred Wilkins co.' out of New Jersey in the 80's.
> Thru bike shops only. I still have lit and price lists.
> Cheeper bike yes but decent quality.



Definitely decent. The frame did NOT snap, even though the original owner left me on a trip of straightening the forks, noticing that there was a dent in the front rim, the seat post was bent, and that there was a bend in the sprocket. This was a huge time consumer to restore.
Can I see the price lists, etc. What you have of them? I thought that only some were distributed to bike shops, as in the higher end models like the Street Hawk, with its entry level branches being the Skyliner and the Tech 266.


----------



## SchwinnWins (Nov 18, 2020)

detroitbike said:


> These were sold thru a distributor 'Fred Wilkins co.' out of New Jersey in the 80's.
> Thru bike shops only. I still have lit and price lists.
> Cheeper bike yes but decent quality.



Can I have some images of the catalogs, etc?


----------

